# Blood Curd or Blood Tofu



## orihara (May 18, 2014)

Does anyone have a recipe for Blood Curd, a solidified Chinese blood square? I need it for a recipe I want to try called Mao Xue Wang.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've seen it in Chinese grocers before, but that's the extent of my experience.


----------

